# would like to go



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

If anyone has room i would like to get out and do some fishing.I am not poor i do not live in a cardboard box so anyone that wants to get verbal permission from my GF over the phone is going to offend her.I ran into some trouble a while back and got it behind behind me..I can pay my own way i dont need to do barters or come mow your grass or paint your fence.Cortney needed help when i was down.Ive been out for a month and things are good.If anyone needs an experienced hand on the boat who can hold a spot let me know.anytime after tue is good for me.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Ill take you to the pier :letsdrink


----------

